# DHCP or PPPoE???



## raedbenz (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,
how can i know if my ISP is DHCP or PPPoE.????? (except than calling them and ask )
i have DSL broadband 2Mbit/s connection
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why can't you call them and ask?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DHCP means that your ISP give you an IP address which changes dynamically rather than a Static address which doesn't change at all.
Static addresses are normally given when you ask for them , they cost more and cater for those who want an easy way to host a website.

PPPoE is a networking protocol for PPP over Ethernet. Normally you will be given a choice of PPPoA or PPPoE depending upon your ISP's preferences.

The Norm is NOT to have either PPPoE or DHCP 

The norm is DHCP *or *Static *AND *PPPoE *or *PPPoA


----------



## raedbenz (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## raedbenz (Feb 8, 2008)

hi,,,
my internet connection always when i check its details has alwas the same IP and broadcast address. does this mean i have static IP? http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/raedbenz/Untitled.jpg
thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's impossible to say .. it may be leased but just renews the lease daily keeping the same address. Only your ISP help-desk will be able to tell you what your stats are .. although you could try disconnecting tour line for 2 minutes and see if you get back the same address. Frequently if you loose contact a new session will be set up and if not static , a new ip will appear .


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

that's strange, if you have
ip : 81.98.99.175
subnet : 255.255.252.0

you should not have broadcast address 255.255.255.255
it should be 81.98.99.255

anyone can explain this?


----------

